
Ask HN: What source control system do you use? GitHub? Bitbucket? Gitlab? Other? - mishkinf
GitHub? Bitbucket? Gitlab? Other?<p>Do you self host or use a cloud solution?
======
photawe
Right now I'm on github -- for about 2 months now. The integration with Visual
Studio is simply amazing!

I used to be on bitbucket (mercurial), until they announced they would no
longer host it. I tried to convert it to git - even though manually doing it
is not very pleasant. But now they have a 2GB limit which I almost reached --
that ended up being a huuuuge no-no for me, because I would clearly reach it
in the short term.

So, I've created a new repository on github (could not successfully import the
one from bitbucket), and I'm still keeping the old (ported to git) bitbucket
repository for historical reasons.

------
stephenr
for stuff I/my company (as in the company I own not just one I work for)
control first choice is Mercurial repos until now on Bitbucket. Some projects
that I’ve forked to fix bugs/enhance are already on GitHub so they live there
for now.

I’d prefer to self host them all and just push copies to external locations
for the purposes of PRs etc.

~~~
mishkinf
Just out of curiosity, why do you prefer to self host?

~~~
stephenr
More control. No “sun setting” of things because other people think it’s not
popular enough to support. Arguably a simpler setup and thus less things to
break/go wrong (this is somewhat a factor of scale, and I believe somewhat a
factor of over engineering at a lot of SAAS shops)

------
kevinherron
We're using GitHub Enterprise (self-hosted)

